# CHRISTMAS



## kc5tpy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello all.  Things are about to get crazy and things will be forgotten.  I don't want to have this forgotten.  We have a great Group started here and I know it will only improve with time.  Folks are already talking about getting together for a fellowship/smoking/drinking weekend.  WHAT a great result.  We have only been going for a couple months or so.  I want to take this opportunity to wish you and the folks you love a VERY Merry Christmas and a healthy and Happy New Year.  May 2014 be the best year of your lives.  Health and happiness to all.

Danny and Annette


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 26, 2013)

Just catching up on the site after the "madness", hope you've all had a good Christmas and that Santa was kind to you ! 

Graeme.


----------



## wade (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't *ever* want to see another plate of food...  Not until tomorrow anyway :-)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas break.


----------

